# What to put on raw skin from itching?



## Eve-Lynn (Apr 28, 2008)

I think Link has environmental allergies. He is 10 months old so had never been around during the fall. He recently starting itching. In his groin area (inside his left flank) he is chewing himself raw. Is there anything we can put on there to heal it quickly and to stop itching? Is there anything we can put on it to deter him from itching there? This is our first dog so not sure what to do.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

call the vet too they may want to see him

I'd give him some benadryl how 1 pill per 25 pounds


----------



## Eve-Lynn (Apr 28, 2008)

Is that kids or adult pills?


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

what are you feeding? Itching is often food allergies. 

Re: benedryl. Its 1mg per lb, so a 25mg pill per 25lbs. Here's a good website with dosages of common human meds: http://www.diamondpaws.com/health/drugs.htm


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

That is absolutely right its the adult 1 pill is 25 mg's


----------



## Eve-Lynn (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks

He is eating a RAW diet. Right now he had eaten chicken, beef, pork, pork kidney and liver and turkey. The itching was before we started it is just now getting worse. His ears are fine which I hear can be a food allergy thing too.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

You can buy hydrocortisone sprays for dogs from the petstore, try that in addition to the benedryl. I'd give him a bath with a very mild hypoallergenic shampoo like johnsons baby shampoo, and you could wipe him down with a damp rag after coming in to remove some allergens.


----------



## Eve-Lynn (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks Lin. Do you think it could be a food allergy though?


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

No, if you're feeding raw I don't think its a food allergy though its still a possibility. Protein source allergies are more rare, its usually grain allergies. And allergies to raw is even more rare, I have an allergy cat that can't eat chicken, turkey, or beef in kibble or canned form but give her a hunk of raw meat and she's just fine. Some canned chicken food though and she breaks out in scabby hives.


----------



## Eve-Lynn (Apr 28, 2008)

Cool. I had read about RAW and food allergies that is why I was assuming that this wasn't the problem. Thanks again.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Friend has a dog that can't eat chicken, they originally thought it was just the processed chicken but it's turned out to be all chicken given in any real quantity - Meaning he can have a meal a week or so of chicken.

Could it be a flea bite? Sounds like it might be a hot spot? 
50/50 Brag Apple Cider Vinegar to water is what I used when Dante would get one


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Mean year for fleas. Gold bond Med. baby powder can help stop hot spots.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Link's MomThanks
> 
> He is eating a RAW diet. Right now he had eaten chicken, beef, pork, pork kidney and liver and turkey. The itching was before we started it is just now getting worse. His ears are fine which I hear can be a food allergy thing too.


I would start much simpler, and also evaluate what supplements you are or are not using. Neither of my dogs can eat chicken, turkey, or beef. One can also not eat lamb, the other cannot eat pork.

Just because you are feeding raw does NOT mean that it's not food allergy. Allergies or sensitivities to proteins, in my opinion, are not that rare -- we see it all the time on the boards. Are you feeding any grains or starches.

Is he only itchy in the groin area? What does it look like?


----------



## Eve-Lynn (Apr 28, 2008)

No we are not feeding any grains or starches just meat and organ meat. He is also getting Grizzly Salmon Oil and Vitamin E. He does itch other places but it seems like the groin is where it looks really bad. It is kind of blotches actually. Could it be yeast? If it were what can be done to help that without using antibiotics.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

You can try Malaseb shampoo. They also make a topical spray among other products. When I had a foster dog with both bacterial and fungal skin infections my vet had me use Malaseb shampoo twice a day.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

It could be yeast. Heck, maybe something like a mild staph. Here is what I would do.

I would start by eliminating possibilities. I would have the vet look at it and rule out any conditions that might require actual medications. That could save you a lot of trouble. I wouldn't use any medication that the vet suggests unless he has an actual reason to use them though. (Some vets will through some drugs at it as a trial.)

What was he on the antibiotics for?

For itchy dogs, I'm a big fan of increasing the antioxidants in the diet, and making sure that there are enough B vitamins and zinc also.


----------



## Eve-Lynn (Apr 28, 2008)

No he wasn't on antibiotics that is what we are trying to avoid hopefully. We have been putting Gold Bond medicated foot powder on it and it is looking better. I have decided to give it a few more days and then take him to the vet. Today he doesn't seem to be bugging it much at all. How would we increase the antioxidants in his diet? Thanks Lisa.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I use supplements to increase the antioxidants, though some folks will feed fruit and veggies.


----------



## Eve-Lynn (Apr 28, 2008)

What kind of supplements???


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

For general allergies, I'm a fan of a variety of things. A multivitamin, with something like Missing Link sometimes works. The vet Belfield has an allergy program that consists of his MegaC multivitamin/vitamin C powder (found here http://www.belfield.com/megac1000.php ), and I think he also added a zinc and brewer's yeast product. 

Persistant allergies take a toll on the body. In my opinion, I think that a multi is good, but the body also needs additional amounts of the B vitamins, C vitamins, a bit of zinc, and vitamin E. I also like the addition of fresh ground flax if the dog is not allergic to flax. However, some dogs might just do better with the addition of extra bioflavanoids. 

I have seen dogs get off of steroids for allergies by using MegaC and Missing Link. The only caution I would have is if the dog were actually allergic to something in the Missing Link. In that case, I would try, to start, the MegaC and fresh grinding some flax each night in a little coffee grinder.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Link's Mom In his groin area (inside his left flank) he is chewing himself raw. Is there anything we can put on there to heal it quickly and to stop itching?


Take a look at my pictures below and does it look like what Link has?

Last year my other dog got this nasty irritation where her legs meet her tummy. I tried several home things that didn't work and it wasn't getting better. I took her to the vet and he said it was an irritation of some sort to who knows what that had turned into a bacterial infection and that she needed antibiotics. I reluctantly gave them to her and it healed. Vet trip plus meds cost $50 plus time and gas. 

Low and behold she has the irritation again. Same time as last year.

I decided to try the Penaten creme from this thread, http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=689948&page=1&fpart=1 and it worked!

Sasha's belly 10-21-08










belly again on 10-29-08










10-21-08



















10-29-08










The moment I applied the creme I could see relief in her face and she never tried licking it again! I put it on twice per day.

Awesome stuff!


----------



## Eve-Lynn (Apr 28, 2008)

That looks very similar to what Link had. We tried some gold bond and then the Penaten and it cleared up too. This is why I come here to ask questions. Thanks guys!!


----------

